# separating gold and silver dore bars



## rookieminer (Jun 6, 2012)

I was just reading about this in a book I have called "GOLD & SILVER RECOVERY METHODS" by I.J.S. enterprises. In this book it says to melt the dore bar, and when it is fully melted to pour it into cold water to form small bb's.

I've never tried anything like this before, but it seems like it could be dangerous to pour something that hot into cold water. Like I said I've never tried anything like that before, so maybe I'm wrong.

Has anyone ever used this method safely?

Thanks for any replies.

rookieminer


----------



## Geo (Jun 6, 2012)

i got 108 results from searching "pouring shot" in the search box on the upper right hand side of the page.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 6, 2012)

rookieminer said:


> Has anyone ever used this method safely?


Only for slightly longer than 20 years. 

What's the (imagined) problem?

So long as you don't pour water to molten metal, and you have a large body of water to absorb heat, there's absolutely no hazard involved. What is it you fear?

Harold


----------



## rookieminer (Jun 7, 2012)

Well like my username says.....

Thanks for the replies though. I was just worried there might be a violent reaction from the thermal shock. But it makes sense about the large body of water to absorb the heat.

Thanks,

rookieminer


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 7, 2012)

rookieminer said:


> Well like my username says.....
> 
> Thanks for the replies though. I was just worried there might be a violent reaction from the thermal shock. But it makes sense about the large body of water to absorb the heat.
> 
> ...


Better safe than sorry! I commend you for at least thinking about potential hazards. Some are not as wise. 

This shot is the result of being poured directly to cold water. No worries. 


Harold


----------



## tek4g63 (Jun 7, 2012)

That is a great picture Harold! Boy, I would love to wake up to that bowl of corn flakes.


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 7, 2012)

tek4g63 said:


> That is a great picture Harold! Boy, I would love to wake up to that bowl of corn flakes.


Don't sell your gold and it can become a reality. I used to have on hand right at 400 troy ounces, which is what kept my business viable. 

Harold


----------



## galenrog (Jun 15, 2012)

Remember to NOT use a plastic container to pour your melt into.

Read Hoke. Then read again.

Is this the same rookieminer from the OGH forum??


----------



## publius (Jun 15, 2012)

A plastic bucket is an acceptable vessel to pour shot in IF there is a layer of sand on the bottom about 2 inches thick. I quench my silver bars (1 - 4 troy oz) in a small plastic paint pail. I have been able to handle them within seconds of quenching.


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 15, 2012)

The gold shot picture surfaces once again :lol:


----------



## rookieminer (Jun 17, 2012)

goldenchild said:


> The gold shot picture surfaces once again :lol:




Who could ever get tired of seeing that picture 8)


----------



## ericrm (Jun 17, 2012)

rookieminer said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > The gold shot picture surfaces once again :lol:
> ...



nobody could
when Harold speak, like many other HERE, he show that he is someone very intelligent, but when you see picture like those corn flake,or the powder of Samuel,or the commentary of dr poe, sorry for all those i miss, you understand why those poeple are respected , and why we are so lucky to have them.
oh i have the taste of s..t on my tong again. but i realy mean it :mrgreen:


----------



## qst42know (Jun 18, 2012)

publius said:


> A plastic bucket is an acceptable vessel to pour shot in IF there is a layer of sand on the bottom about 2 inches thick. I quench my silver bars (1 - 4 troy oz) in a small plastic paint pail. I have been able to handle them within seconds of quenching.



How would you separate sand from shot?

A bar perhaps but not shot. Certainly you could find a kitchen soup pot that's beat up.


----------

